# FR: I have always liked



## Did

Bonjour, 

I am tyring to say...
"i have always enjoyed sciences, and i think i would like a career in this area"

"J'ai aimé toujours les sciences, et je pense que j'aimerai avoir un carrière dans la branche des sciences"

I have tried, but i dont know whether i am right, any help wouldbe appreaciated. 

Merci en advance!!


----------



## kashiwazakinenji

sounds ok to me  : )


----------



## lela105

"Je m'intéresse toujours aux sciences, et je pense que j'aimerais avoir une carrière dans ce domaine", peut-être


----------



## charleythefrog

You should say

J'ai toujours apprecié les sciences, et je souhaite faire carrière dans ce domaine


----------



## lela105

Wouldn't the verb be au présent since "Did" continues to appreciate science...? 
The same way I would say "J'habite à l'Ohio depuis plusieurs années"?


----------



## charleythefrog

I don't really undersatnd your question lela, yet you have to say "J'habite l'Ohio deuis plusieurs années"


----------



## lela105

I was just wondering, usually when we did an action in the past and continue to do so, one uses le présent. (In English we use the perfect tense: "I have lived in Ohio for many years").
In this case, English speakers use the perfect tense ("I have always liked science"), but the speaker continues to like science (similar to the previous sentence). So why don't we also use le présent in this case? 
I'm just wondering, this issue always messes me up when I'm translating. I was just wondering why you chose le passé composé for your sentence, maybe it will help me (and others) in the future! Thanks


----------



## jann

There are two separate French constructions getting mixed together here, and that is what is causing the confusion! 

1.  generalizations, such as "I have always liked, wanted, hated, thought, etc..."
2.  statements of specific duration, such as "I have lived here for X years, since 1990, etc"

Let's avoid delving into an explanation of about statements of specific duration here.  It would have nothing to do with Did's original question, so if we're going to discuss these statements, we should open a new thread.

Now about those general statements...

Remember that while we in English have "I liked" vs. "I have liked," the French language doesn't have a way to make this distinction using verb tense.  Instead, other words are added for context to make it clear which one you mean.  

If you say "_j'ai_ _toujours apprécié les sciences" _or _"je me suis toujours intéresse(e) aux sciences"_ then it is clear that you liked or were interested in science and that you STILL like it, because of the word _toujours_.  

If you say _je m'intéresse toujours aux sciences_, this means "I'm still interested science (at this point in time)," as if there was some reason you might have lost interest.  It could also mean, "I am always interested in the sciences"... which might make sense if, for example, you needed to reassure someone you are never bored when you have to listen to a scientific conversation.


----------



## bloomiegirl

lela105 said:


> I was just wondering, usually when we did an action in the past and continue to do so, one uses le présent.



I believe this is true only with _depuis_.


----------



## Maymonus

charleythefrog said:


> You should say
> 
> J'ai toujours apprecié les sciences, et je souhaite faire carrière dans ce domaine


 
this one is the correct one to my mind...except that i would say "je souhaiterais" instead of je souhaite but i think "je souhaite" can fit as well


----------



## andre K

Did said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> I am tyring to say...
> "i have always enjoyed sciences, and i think i would like a career in this area"
> 
> "J'ai aimé toujours les sciences, et je pense que j'aimerai avoir un carrière dans la branche des sciences"
> 
> I have tried, but i dont know whether i am right, any help wouldbe appreaciated.
> 
> Merci en advance!!



Je vous propose le suivant:

 "J'ai toujours aimé les sciences,  et je voudrais poursuivre une carrière
dans ce domaine"


----------



## Maymonus

I don't think poursuivre is ok because it implies that you've already begun your carrier in sciences and you are following it. It would be ok if you say "poursuivre mes études" but it's not in our case


----------



## SoupleCommeLeVent

peut-on reformuler la deuxieme partie avec les mots suivants?!

je compte
m'orienter
direction


----------



## andre K

charleythefrog said:


> You should say
> 
> J'ai toujours apprecié les sciences, et je souhaite faire carrière dans ce domaine




Charley came up with an excellent French version.


----------



## SoupleCommeLeVent

andre K said:


> Charley came up with an excellent French version.


indeed


----------



## Claire D

J'ai toujours aimé les sciences, et c'est dans ce domaine que je souhaiterais travailler.
J'ai toujours aimé les sciences, et c'est dans cette direction que je compte orienter ma recherche professionnelle.

Suggestion N° 1 parce que je n'aime pas 'faire carrière', surtout dans le domaine scientifique, suggestion N°2 pour utiliser les mots proposés par SCLV.


----------



## andre K

Décidément, les suggestions deviennent de plus en plus riches. 
"Mieux encore", comme disait M. Accroue, mon prof d'Anglais au Lycée français de Beyrouth:
"J'ai toujours aimé les sciences, et c'est dans ce domaine que je voudrai m'engager."
(e.g., by investing capital, instead of labor)


----------



## sabbiadoro

...que je voudrais...


----------

